# Instaverse, The Bible on the tip of your mouse!



## Pilgrim's Progeny (May 1, 2008)

I love Instaverse. It is so useful. Check it out for yourself. You scroll your mouse over a scripture reference and pops up in a little scrollable box. Its free!


----------



## BobVigneault (May 1, 2008)

Windows only. (I hate those two words together.)


----------



## Vonnie Dee (May 1, 2008)

My favorite only Bible site is BibleGateway.com. It has a lot of different translations to choose from. It is free and I can use it to copy and paste verses into documents. You can look verses up various ways and it even has some study tools on the site.


----------



## Nebrexan (May 1, 2008)

That's slick! Thanks, P.G.W. I've done something similar with our church's Web site using a free add-on by Scott Yang. Here is our WCF page with the proof texts as pop-ups. The only translation available is the ESV but any JavaScript-enabled browser can see them. Very easy to set up, just download two files and add two lines to the top of the Web page.


----------



## Galatians220 (May 1, 2008)

Vonnie Dee said:


> My favorite only Bible site is BibleGateway.com. It has a lot of different translations to choose from. It is free and I can use it to copy and paste verses into documents. You can look verses up various ways and it even has some study tools on the site.


 
I "second" you!!! BibleGateway.com *rocks!*

Margaret


----------

